# Highlighter xCrayola HMPKS



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

Here we go! Hatched yesterday! 5/16/21
They are extremely small! My spring/summer spawn! Will keep you posted!


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

Oh how precious! I look forward to seeing how they develop from here


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

It has only been 4 days but I am already concerned about the water change I will make in a few weeks!
I forgot how small they are at hatch. They zip all over the tank!


----------



## Alegretto (Mar 21, 2021)

So cute!!!!!! I can't wait to see more!


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

6 day old pics 
Still very tiny, All suspended in the water with full bellies (baby brine shrimp) I haven’t counted them but I first thought I had around 50+ believe the true number is between 100-150. Notice the size difference already.


----------



## bettadreams869 (May 1, 2021)

There so tttttinnnnyyyyy!!!!


----------



## SoCalBetta (Apr 15, 2019)

Congrats hope all is well with your spawn. Cant wait to see them in a few weeks. Yellow 😍


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

This never gets old! Fry are now 10 days old.


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

Amazing size difference


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

Thank you for sharing with us - it's so nice to watch little fry as they grow!


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

Color - 19 days (2 1/2 weeks)


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

I had never seen the yellow color in the bettas before I joined this forum but I’m loving it; it will probably be the next kind of betta I obtain.. whenever that is. I try not to get entirely bit by the betta bug but here we are


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

The fry are now 28 days old, just shy of 4 weeks ( time is flying by) I cleaned the tank and counted 183 fry, oh my!!! I had to cull 20-30 for swim bladder issues. I have at least 5-6 that are super small... Eating baby brine shrimp and Repashy spawn and grow.


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

I really like the yellow color. The blue is a pretty blue also. Sorry you had some with issues. They sure are growing fast. How old do they have to be before you can tell if they are male or females? It probably is in a thread that I missed.


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

To be honest, I can’t remember. I just noticed their ventral fins on Friday. The males usually have larger fins and bodies. I would say by 8 weeks.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Oh, my, they're awfully pretty.


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

Day 35.....


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

I cannot even... so precious 💕 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## KatieMR (Mar 31, 2021)

I love seeing pictures of the fry growing up! It is so cool to see the different stages. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

Oh my goodness they are so darn cute. 🥰🥰🥰🥰🥰🥰


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

40 days old


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

Awe look at them cuties. They sure are growing.


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

It quite literally feels like it was yesterday that you posted about all of your fry. So many cute babies 🥰


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

Just shy of 7 weeks!


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

Precious babies - how many fry do you have as a total, or is it just too hard to know right now with all the tiny tots? 🤣


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

Approx. 80


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

What a difference a few days make..,.


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

Thanks for sharing - it's so crazy to watch them go from tiny dots to actual fish!


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

Sorry for not posting sooner......


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

Oh my what stunning bettas they turned out to be. The male that is in the second group in the bottom middle is just gorgeous. Did any of them get back to a darker yellow ? I just can’t get over how they have all grown. Lol


----------



## KatieMR (Mar 31, 2021)

Wow! These are gorgeous! Thanks for posting the pictures. I love seeing how they go from little dots to full colored adults!


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

A few females, one with lipstick lips!


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

Cute girls. Love the red lips.


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

They are so cute - thanks for sharing! 🥰


----------

